# Dewalt 3800



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I've had nothing but problems....bought it early last spring and it's been back to home depot for repairs 4 times....always losing pressure. ....

Any one else have this one and have problems ?


----------



## RonSmith1984 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have 2 of the dewalt 4200 and they run perfect. they get a lot of use. the only issue I have had is on one of the machines, the quick connect that connects the hose to the machine has seized up, leaving the hose connected to the machine. My guys dont mind it so i just leave it as is.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

If you buy a good PW you wont have these problems.
Honda motor with a general pump. Very little maintenance in the 14 years I've had it and it still starts on the first pull. Doesn't look to pretty anymore but it still kicks butt!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I've had nothing but problems....bought it early last spring and it's been back to home depot for repairs 4 times....always losing pressure. ....
> 
> Any one else have this one and have problems ?


 
you answered you're own question


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> you answered you're own question


I can't Behr it any more. You crack me up.


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

For the money the Dewalts are actually a pretty good value. However, because the models sold by HD are direct drives, they won't stand up to heavy commercial use.

With a true commercial pressure washing machine the pump is belt driven and therein isolated from the engine. With a direct drive the rotations and vibrations from the engine and pump are always working against one another and eventual pump failure is a given.

Ted
Call or Text: 503-709-3594

http://rapidhotclean.com
http://portland.pressurewashing.net/


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> I've had nothing but problems....bought it early last spring and it's been back to home depot for repairs 4 times....always losing pressure. ....
> 
> Any one else have this one and have problems ?


You are cursed. I bought mine like 6 years ago and during that time it has paid for it self several times. I keep it stored inside and change fluids every 5 uses.


----------

